# is there any turbo rebuild place in CT..



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

just looking for somewhere closer to home...so i dont have to ship the turbo out...thanks


----------



## VW_NUT (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: is there any turbo rebuild place in CT.. (PjS860ct)*

Having turbo troubles? ?? That turbo was almost new if the one on my old car.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: is there any turbo rebuild place in CT.. (PjS860ct)*

anyturbo.com in Farmingdale NY is prolly the closest thing to you.


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: is there any turbo rebuild place in CT.. (PjS860ct)*

also try talking to pruven performance, see what they do with their turbos.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: is there any turbo rebuild place in CT.. (PjS860ct)*

http://www.mjmturbos.com not sure how their service is but they are in south windsor i believe


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: is there any turbo rebuild place in CT.. (Slayer)*

thanks everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TriStateturbo.com (Mar 10, 2013)

*Turbo rebuild shop or Turbo Replacement in the TriState Area CT, NY, NJ*

Hello,

If you're looking to have a turbocharger rebuilt, need pricing to replace a catastrophic turbocharger that cannot be rebuilt contact us direct www.tristateturbo.com

TriStateTurbo offers diagnostic services to assist customers before installing the replacement turbo. Remember turbochargers do not fail on their own, there is always a reason for failure. Those who identify the problem prior to installing the replacement will not have issues. Those who believe turbos fail on their own will certainly find themselves purchasing a second replacement and blaming everyone else for their mistakes.

Speak with real technicians that have hands on experience with performance turbocharger building, new and re-manufactured turbochargers and the correct installation practices.

Thank you,

TriStateTurbo
80 Greenwood Avenue
Midland Park, NJ 07432
888-292-7001


----------

